# Yay! New Free Cowl Pattern



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/12/free-pattern-bridger-cowl.html

Did anyone say fast Christmas gift!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute. Thanks.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you. I like it!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

very nice thank you


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Love that and the color is beautiful what kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

The picture is from the designer, not sure what she used. I like it too!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I love it.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Per directions at the bottom "* Blue varigated yarn is Jojoland Fantasia. the green is Berroco Remix"


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love cowls!!!! Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you! it is beautiful!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting! How timely--need a gift (sister's birthday next week), have the yarn and now the solution.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, it is made a little different so it is interesting.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Another beautiful and easy cowl to add to my list. At this rate, I will soon have enough projects for next years Christmas gift giving. Thank you


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't see where you get the pattern?

Robin in MA


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks. What is that beautiful yarn?

Pzoe


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

knittinginma said:


> I don't see where you get the pattern?
> 
> Robin in MA


I'm having the same problem. (Thought it was just me, LOL)


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Can't get the pattern either. Have had trouble with her site before. I can get the other patterns but not this one. HELP!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I cannot get the pattern either.


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, I love it


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Where is the pattern? When I scroll down to "directions", there are none. Just a list of archived posts.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everybody - designer here.
I don't know why but sometimes when I first post these patterns it takes a while for them to post properly. I just went and double checked everything - tried it on a couple different computers and it seems to be up just fine now. Please try again. The pattern itself is posted as the main blog but if you want to download or print it you can find a link just after the pictures, click on it and it will open up a google document. (sometimes it's slow opening).
Happy holidays everyone. 
Kris


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This one is really pretty! Thank you so much!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I had no trouble downloading it, it is only one page.


patocenizo said:


> Thanks for the link, it is made a little different so it is interesting.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Very pretty, plus the tutorial for casting on at the beginning of the row was very helpful. I don't think I have been doing that correctly.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Wellk, I must be doing something wrong, because I still cannot open. When I click on the link, it does not open to the pattern. Any suggestions?


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

WandaT said:


> Wellk, I must be doing something wrong, because I still cannot open. When I click on the link, it does not open to the pattern. Any suggestions?


you're not alone, I don't see any pictures either. I suppose it could be my computer? I'll try later when I get home. Really do want this pattern, it's gorgeous, and I have yarn that would work up beautifully for this.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Still can't get the pattern either. Think I will try going directly to her blog spot. Don't know what else to do. Is she on Ravelry?


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Well that didn't work either. No free patterns listed on her site. Guess will just have to wait and try again later.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I had the same thought and went to her site. You would think it would be listed there as a free pattern.... Jsut saying.


----------



## kindtk (Nov 10, 2011)

Could you email the pattern to me? When I go to the site the pattern only gets to the directions and the rest is covered up. thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

These darn things are so hard to post to (I'm a knitter, not much of a computer genius - but I'm trying!).
I think I got the problem solved. Please try again.
sorry about that!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, I think I got the problem fixed. Please try again, I am so sorry about that!


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

WandaT - think I have the problem fixed now - please try again. Sorry about that.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Problem in now fixed - you should be able to get it now. Sorry about that!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice - thanks for the resource pattern.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

juniesmom-This one is a keeper! Thanks for sharing. Denise


----------



## kindtk (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you, it works now. I will be making a few of these for Christmas presents.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I like that one


----------



## njacobson (Aug 28, 2013)

Kris, I have been checking every day to see if you have posted another scarf or cowl. I was so pleased this morning to see this new pattern for a cowl. I am so anxious to make it, I have just the "right" yarn in my stash to use, too.
Thank you!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Christmas gift to me I think!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes--got it now. Thanks to all. I definitely want to try this one.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Kris, have printed out the pattern, so glad I could get it finally. It looks like it is so great. Will be making quite a few of these for xmas. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty cowl. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great pattern


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

perfect - this is the cowl I have been looking for!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

kriskrafter said:


> Problem in now fixed - you should be able to get it now. Sorry about that!


Thanks sooooo much, was able to get it.


----------

